
Linode upgrade plans to match with DigitalOcean - olragon
https://blog.linode.com/2018/05/17/updated-linode-plans-new-larger-linodes/
======
ksec
The lower end tier gets some more disk space, it is only the higher end gets
CPU and Memory upgrade. Now the Dollar / Memory is the same across low and
high end Standard Plan. I have always wondered why it wasn't the case in all
previous years. Shouldn't the higher spec / memory / CPU, the cheaper it is
per CPU / Memory ?

The other news not mentioned in the post is the switch to AMD EPYC CPU. I
guess that is what offers much more memory and CPU core per "slices".

It is also interesting that DO decided their Non Standard Plan are CPU focus,
while Linode is Memory Capacity focused.

I am not sure if Linode has improved their security, which damaged its image
quite a bit. And if they have finally shipped their new Control Panel. UX was
one reason why many went with DO.

Otherwise, Linode is still faster in CPU, Memory Speed, Disk I/O, Network
Capacity, Network Speed, Latency. I don't know if all these are still true
with new EPYC Sever. But sometimes I don't understand why Linode is not
getting the similar attention as DO.

And similarly, I don't understand why everyone everything has to be on AWS.
And why DO / Linode type of Cloud Services haven't moved up the ladder.

------
olragon
Old plans

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180414185804/https://www.linod...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180414185804/https://www.linode.com/pricing)

